# Engine Shield Recall



## Bergy9 (Jan 14, 2013)

So I had my Engine Shield Recall (2012 Eco with a Auto Tranny) completed by the dealership when I had my oil changed. I just happened to look under my Cruze because I am going to change my oil. I appears that the dealership cut out the shield, let alone that I even have one or any under my Cruze Eco. Is this normal? I can not believe that it would be.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately this was the recall - hack up the shield instead of trimming it as needed.


----------



## Bergy9 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just talked to the dealership they said the recall was to cut a portion of the shield, which I am thinking around the drain plug. These morons cut all the way to the front on both sides effectively removing the entire shield.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Shield, what shield? I have so much missing that they could of taken the entire shield off! At least the technician did a great job when cutting as I don't have any jagged edges!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bergy9 said:


> I just talked to the dealership they said the recall was to cut a portion of the shield, which I am thinking around the drain plug. These morons cut all the way to the front on both sides effectively removing the entire shield.


It is a portion of the shield - the center two thirds is a portion.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone have a picture of what they did? I just took mine in for an oil change four days ago. They never mentioned any recalls.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> Anyone have a picture of what they did? I just took mine in for an oil change four days ago. They never mentioned any recalls.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10051-engine-shield-after-recall.html


----------



## Bergy9 (Jan 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> It is a portion of the shield - the center two thirds is a portion.


On mine its the entire center section all the way to the front fram. I see the ground when looking straight down between the radiator and the engine itself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bergy9 said:


> On mine its the entire center section all the way to the front fram. I see the ground when looking straight down between the radiator and the engine itself.


That is normal for this recall, it removes the entire center of the shield and leave two small pieces on the sides.


----------



## james e (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a 2012 cruze lt built in august and it came from the factory with it appears the new shield.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

james e said:


> I have a 2012 cruze lt built in august and it came from the factory with it appears the new shield.


if you have a 2012 built in august it was actually built in 2011. That was before the recall, all cars since have came with the same modifications from the factory.


----------



## james e (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry my cruze was built in august 2012.Forgot to put the year in.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the engineering solution/replacement for the specialist tool known as the RAG.
In years gone by a technician was trained in the use of this tool.
Many still know how to use this old technology, however some have yet to encounter the device and hence you have to look after those that haven't


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> This is the engineering solution/replacement for the specialist tool known as the RAG.
> In years gone by a technician was trained in the use of this tool.
> Many still know how to use this old technology, however some have yet to encounter the device and hence you have to look after those that haven't
> 
> ...



And, I found after installing the special (RAG) tool and aligning it properly, no oil got on it anyways.

Rob


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm glad I had this recall done, with all the oil leaking from my old engine, and now my new engine, I wouldn't want a fire. 

The RAG tool is only helpful when doing oil changes, it's pretty useless when the engine pukes oil out under boost just for fun.


The cut job they did is pretty hilarious though, I showed my shop foreman at Ford and he had a great laugh at it.


----------

